# Fraudulent Mechanics Lien/ Stolen Motorcycle



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

I have got WAY too much going on in my life. But there is one saga I may need some brains on here...

Here is the case....

2008 Yamaha Motorcycle Silverado, bought brand new, paid off, free and clear title. 

Last year housed with a friend in exchange for first shot at buying it. Everyone waiting on him to gather the cash.

Two guys come by claiming the bike was sold to them by us, he is angry because he thinks we sold it out from under him so he doesn't call. He looks at their paperwork, hands them the keys, they drive off with the bike.

My marital issues clear up, I refocus on the bike deal only to find out... it's gone.

Not only is it gone, it ended up with a guy who filed a fraudulent mechanics lien, was issued a new title and then he sold it to someone who lives not one mile from our house. 

Cops can't fill in the gap between my friend, the two mystery guys and this fourth guy who filed the fraudulent title claim.

Thoughts?

How far can I take the issue with the guy who filed fraudulent title papers?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Damn Woman!!!


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

lol... tell me about it.

But that's alright... I'm just rollin' with it..

at least I'm not bored.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

maybe start with the guy who has the bike and go backwards..

if your buyer only called you instead of believing strangers...


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

We're talking about a bike with $5000 or less monetary value, probably closer to $3500? Make a police report, file an insurance claim, and continue with your life. Next time, don't leave your property with other people for extended periods. If you want to sell property, sell it. Don't promise to sell it to someone who can't afford it. This is tuition to the University of Life. You weren't riding it. It wasn't bringing you any joy or any money for the year it was sitting. You could haul the turkey to civil court but after your time, court fees, and maybe attorney fees, you won't come out ahead. You've said you already have too much drama in your life. You have an easy opportunity to get rid of some.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

unbelievable said:


> We're talking about a bike with $5000 or less monetary value, probably closer to $3500? Make a police report, Done file an insurance claimDone, and continue with your life.
> 
> Next time, don't leave your property with other people for extended periods. If you want to sell property, sell it. Don't promise to sell it to someone who can't afford it. This is tuition to the University of Life. You weren't riding it. It wasn't bringing you any joy or any money for the year it was sitting. You could haul the turkey to civil court but after your time, court fees, and maybe attorney fees, you won't come out ahead. You've said you already have too much drama in your life. You have an easy opportunity to get rid of some.Darlin... like I said, I was focused on my family, this is just a cursory question to see if this can be pursued very far and if it is worth it. I didn't ask for Daddy lectures. I got the lesson on this before you chimed in.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

badsanta said:


> Hi Blossom Leigh,
> 
> You can always ask the previous owners to show "proof of purchase" in the form of a canceled check, or have the DMV show where you signed over the previous title which would have to have been forged.
> 
> ...


This didn't involve signing over a previous title... this involved this guy filing a fraudulent mechanics lien. Fraudulent based on never gave this 4th guy possession of my bike. I have a paper trail on the deal worked out with my friend and I've never heard of this 4th guy. There is a gap in between. Supposedly a mechanics lien only involves sending registered letters and notification in the news paper and its a done deal, BUT the information on that title application is fraudulent because it says the bike had work done on it and it was housed, but it wasnt with this guy. My friend can attest to the condition of the bike when it left his shop and I have pics. 

I do have connections in the county he lives in to see if there are unsolved vehicle thefts in that area. The description of the two guys and the 4th guy are not a match, so how it got from them to him is what we dont know. We might not ever know on this one unfortunately. 

I approached the guy today who filed the fraudulent lien and he totally shut down... even though I was VERY kind and approachable... he freaked from what I can tell.

Thought about small claims court... mulling on that one.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

What did the police say? And did you get money from the insurance company? 

C


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Your state should have an auto theft bureau. They have resources your local cops don't and your state is responsible for enforcing vehicle titles, transfers, sales, taxes, etc. They might be interested in your case. Who knows? You might help them shut down a shady operation. Which state are you in? Maybe I can find a contact.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

PBear said:


> What did the police say? And did you get money from the insurance company?
> 
> C


Cops are somewhat at a dead end, though I forwarded them all that transpired today and the insurance company has been working with me. We are trying to definitively define it as theft, but with such a big gap and odd circumstances they are struggling defining it. So, I just figure I would do what I could, see what they will do and move on. Its not a huge deal... we aren't hurting for money, so I'm grateful we can absorb a hit like this, but just making a cursory pass to see if any further resolution can be had before I close my own book on it. I will talk to them again tomorrow and see what they think about this guy's reaction to me. Bad thing is... this guy used to be an insurance adjuster, so he knows the laws... I smell a racket around this guy.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

unbelievable said:


> Your state should have an auto theft bureau. They have resources your local cops don't and your state is responsible for enforcing vehicle titles, transfers, sales, taxes, etc. They might be interested in your case. Who knows? You might help them shut down a shady operation. Which state are you in? Maybe I can find a contact.


THIS is the kind of info I'm looking for... 

Alabama


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Blossom Leigh said:


> Thought about small claims court... mulling on that one.


The filing fee shouldn't be that much. If you have the time and the inclination, do it. It might be a bit fun (says the girl who works in the legal world and LOVES IT). But I'm a dork like that.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

lol... I pulled the forms today and see what is involved.. I'm very patient and will plod along until I can tell its a dead road, just so this guy gets scared enough to knock off whatever he's doing and maybe prevent it being done to someone else....


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Major Crimes Special Agent in Charge: (334) 353-2250 SBI

You might also call your local State Patrol office.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

unbelievable said:


> Major Crimes Special Agent in Charge: (334) 353-2250 SBI
> 
> You might also call your local State Patrol office.


You rock! Thanks!


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

and report stolen bike... only you can have that bike anyone owning stolen propert have no rights. even with fraud. then follow the money and paperwork.c


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*If you were in Texas, I'd recommend taking it to Small Claims Court because the dollar value does not exceed 5k. Check and see if your state is the same!

But like my friend, Unbelievable, offered up, I really think that when you get to bottom of it, you're going to find one of the parties criminally culpible!*


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

In the UK we have the PNC - Police National Computer - every police force (oops, sorry, 'service'), Government law/customs/immigration agency has access to it. Amongst many other things, every motor vehicle (car, bus, motorcycle, tractor etc + plant) are on the system - registered owner/keeper, registration number, engine/chassis number, date of first reg etc etc. The record can be flagged as stolen, have an information report placed on it etc.

If a cop stops it and is suspicious the same record can be found by inputting the reg plate number (which yes could be changed) but also the engine and chassis number, cannot be changed.
If it has been filed off any switched on cop will smell a rat and impound the vehicle.

You must have much the same system in the US/Canada. It might take afew months but your bike will get found and returned to its lawful owner.
So make sure it is flagged on whatever nationwide system you have in the US.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh, we know where it is. It is safe and sound with a guy who bought it from guy #4 not a mile from where we live. What is crazy about that is it was stolen 25 miles from where we live, transported to a neighboring county where a new title was obtained, bike was put up for sale and ended up almost around the block from us.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

I would go straight to your DA's office with all the paperwork and information on these people you have. Buy a CarFax on it also. If it is as bogus as you describe, a couple letters from the DA could have the a-holes bringing the bike right back to you.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Forest said:


> I would go straight to your DA's office with all the paperwork and information on these people you have. Buy a CarFax on it also. If it is as bogus as you describe, a couple letters from the DA could have the a-holes bringing the bike right back to you.


Hmmm.. had not thought of a DA. This was stolen in the county, so our first stop was county sheriff. Is DA state?

ETA: ah ha... just found it... answered my question... thanks!


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Alright...

State Bureau of Investigations has been emailed the full story

District Attorney has been emailed the full story

County Sheriff was emailed the full story in a special unit dealing with theft rings and I've already gotten a response from them that a new deputy is to call me.

yay!

Thanks


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Q tip said:


> and report stolen bike... only you can have that bike anyone owning stolen propert have no rights. even with fraud. then follow the money and paperwork.c


Yea, I wondered about that... poor guy who thought he was buying a free and clear bike... he's been defrauded in this too.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Blossom... just a thought. Have you actually talked to guy #4 (the one who currently "owns" it) and described the situation? If he's a stand-up guy, he just might return the bike, re-title it to you, and admit that he got duped.

The threat of dragging him into a criminal investigation and/or civil suit just might prod him along to do the right thing.

Ultimately, he's the one who got ripped off if this goes your way.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

happy as a clam said:


> Blossom... just a thought. Have you actually talked to guy #4 (the one who currently "owns" it) and described the situation? If he's a stand-up guy, he just might return the bike, re-title it to you, and admit that he got duped.
> 
> The threat of dragging him into a criminal investigation and/or civil suit just might prod him along to do the right thing.
> 
> Ultimately, he's the one who got ripped off if this goes your way.


#4 isnt who owns it.. he is the one who filed the fraudulent mechanics lien to get the title.. he sold it within a few months of doing that

So guy who owns it is guy#5 for clarity purposes.... 

I doubt seriously he would do that because where would his compensation be? If it is looking like he is going to lose the bike I am sure he will be brought into a compensation loop of some sort... I'm not sure. I'm also inclined to let him keep the bike and just be ok with money IF that happens. Right now I'm more about the justice and principle of thwarting community criminal activities than seeking restitution.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

If the police are interested enough, there should be an adequate paper trail to prove the fraud.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Three witnesses that guy#4 was not known prior to filing of mechanics lien. Papers of the FML on record at DMV with new title issued in his name. 

Our title still in tact, never signed over on record.

My H and I paying insurance on the bike all this time.

A complete conversation trail on facebook between me and my friend about the bike housing deal and then later after he told me about the bike being gone.

Friends full cooperation. His statement already provided to the cops.

Now police and insurance records to add.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

County deputy will be taking my H down to the District Attorney's office if guy#4 doesn't respond to the deputy by the end of today.

:smthumbup:

Oh... and guy#4 has already lawyered up.

Not only is this deputy saying now that the fraudulent mechanics lien is an issue, but also if the bol was forged... it has an additional forgery charge on it.

And if all of that can be proven, the guy #5 will have to forfeit the bike since it will make all previous "dealings" null and void.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Blossom Leigh said:


> County deputy will be taking my H down to the District Attorney's office if guy#4 doesn't respond to the deputy by the end of today.
> 
> :smthumbup:
> 
> ...


True. Guy 5 is also a victim here. In the end, likely the one who will take the bath. He can always sue whoever it was that sold him the bike, and start the process going back in reverse, but then you're dealing with the blood/turnip issue lots of times.

Once the deputy gets the reports done, he can impound the bike. Ask them where the bike will go, because if it is a storage lot, like a wrecker service, they can charge storage fees which quickly add up. Since it is not so big, see if it can be stored at the sheriff's property area. This may require a little negotiation and pleading.

Always feel free to contact the DA's office. Hopefully, this all occurred in the same county. The DA is elected, so he has to treat people right. He's the ultimate guy that makes the decisions, too.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Forest said:


> True. Guy 5 is also a victim here. In the end, likely the one who will take the bath. He can always sue whoever it was that sold him the bike, and start the process going back in reverse, but then you're dealing with the blood/turnip issue lots of times.
> 
> Once the deputy gets the reports done, he can impound the bike. Ask them where the bike will go, because if it is a storage lot, like a wrecker service, they can charge storage fees which quickly add up. Since it is not so big, see if it can be stored at the sheriff's property area. This may require a little negotiation and pleading.
> 
> Always feel free to contact the DA's office. Hopefully, this all occurred in the same county. The DA is elected, so he has to treat people right. He's the ultimate guy that makes the decisions, too.


Thanks for the heads up on impound fees.

Two counties involved... We and #5 (current possessor of the bike) and Friend all live in one county, the same one the bike was stolen in. guy#4 (fraud guy) lives and transported the bike to and made the claims from a neighboring county. 

Deputy in our county mentioned taking my H to the neighboring county's DA if this guy doesn't respond. 

Can you tell I've never been entangled with the law nor have ever had to use the law... Glad.... You really have to be in that every day to know how it all functions and where the boundary lines are.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

Blossom Leigh said:


> Can you tell I've never been entangled with the law nor have ever had to use the law... Glad.... You really have to be in that every day to know how it all functions and where the boundary lines are.


 I'm gonna call you a sexist now. So, you post this in the Men's forum because we've tangled with the law and know motor stuff right? 

Glad it seems to be working out for you though. Feel bad for the guy who 'owns' it now because he got taken in a elaborate scam.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Racer said:


> I'm gonna call you a sexist now. So, you post this in the Men's forum because we've tangled with the law and know motor stuff right?
> 
> Glad it seems to be working out for you though. Feel bad for the guy who 'owns' it now because he got taken in a elaborate scam.


LOL!! you busted me because I was thinking my cops and attorneys would see this in the men's forum.. totally sexist  but definitely not making assumptions about tangles with the law in here. Didn't cross my mind 

Thanks... just looking around online at bill of sale forgery, title fraud and theft... there are many ways this could go felony for guy#4... bad move dude. 

I feel bad for that guy#5 too... he has a dream bike... this thing was gorgeous and he will likely lose it. sucks.. My H is already talking about working with him on it.. just don't know how that will roll.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Blossom Leigh said:


> I feel bad for that guy#5 too... he has a dream bike... this thing was gorgeous and he will likely lose it. sucks.. My H is already talking about working with him on it.. just don't know how that will roll.


You are the victim of theft, and thus owe nothing to the neighbor who now possesses the bike. He is the victim of a crime of fraud. From a moral standpoint, completely independent of the legal issues, he has zero claim to the bike, whereas you have full claim. 

Yeah, I'd feel badly for him too. You have said you weren't all that interested in keeping the bike, and presumably would sell it now if it came back to you. This guy has a bike he really wants. I would try to work out a deal with him, but not to come out worse than the other guy.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I wouldn't rule out the possibility that the owner of the shop that produced the mechanic's lien is also a victim. One of his employees or past employees may have pulled this off without his knowledge. This is why we do investigations. Shouldn't be a huge trick for state investigators to obtain a list of every mechanic's lien this outfit produced and start jingling previous owners. If others never had any work done there or never stored any vehicles there, it wouldn't take Sherlock Holmes to figure out someone there is as wrong as two left shoes.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Yea, H and I were saying a shop partner could be the one.

This is a backyard shop

Guy#4 is a former insurance adjuster, now works for the state and deals vehicles on the side. Wonder what connections he has at DMV. His dept and that department are close together.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Blossom Leigh said:


> Yea, H and I were saying a shop partner could be the one.
> 
> This is a backyard shop
> 
> Guy#4 is a former insurance adjuster, now works for the state and deals vehicles on the side. Wonder what connections he has at DMV. His dept and that department are close together.


If his state job involves approving vehicle titles and he's working on the side selling cars, looks like a conflict of interest to me. It's illegal and unethical to use one's official position for personal gain.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

In Alabama, that'd be a class B felony, 2-20 years, max fine $30,000.00. EC §36-25-27 
EC §36-25-5 through 36-25-16;
EC §36-25-26


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Another ex-Jefferson County revenue department worker arrested on ethics violations | AL.com


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

He is not in that department.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

unbelievable said:


> In Alabama, that'd be a class B felony, 2-20 years, max fine $30,000.00. EC §36-25-27
> EC §36-25-5 through 36-25-16;
> EC §36-25-26


Yea, I was looking around at penalties and charges and because the would come from the state, someone is in a heap of trouble.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

State of Alabama | Office of the Attorney General Another potential source of assistance. The Alabama Attorney General's Office.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Really appreciated.

At this point we don't even know how many people are involved.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Blossom Leigh said:


> He is not in that department.


He wouldn't have to be. He could be married to someone there, dating someone there, have close family member working there, have financial relationship with someone there, etc. Lots of ways to violate ethics laws.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

You can't keep something stolen. Nonetheless 4 should be prosecutable.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

We hear tomorrow if guy#4 responded to the deputy.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Its tomorrow.
Taps foot.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Lol... Hubs is calling Monday

He said deputy was to drive to this guys house today if he didnt hear from him yesterday... I didn't catch that part. So.. we are in a holding pattern through the weekend.


----------



## Malpheous (May 3, 2013)

If the title was transferred by way of a Mechanic's Lien, it seems to me the burden for the gap is at the DMV office that issued the replacement title to guy #4 or the thief. That's your gap. They should have scans of those documents available as part of a public records search or at the request of LE or DA. They could then look over those documents and hash out the fraud piece.

Good luck.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

yea, they are definitely part of this issue...


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Blossom, I would not waste my time buying lottery tickets, or going to casinos if I were you.

Luck is a stranger to you.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Good thing I don't rely on luck


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

My true issue if it hasn't been noticed yet is I trust people too easily.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

ugh.. well we have a hiding guy#4 who speaks behind an attorney with a story that doesn't add up. We have two options... civil or criminal. If we go criminal it by law has to include friend and guy#4. I hate that option for layers of reasons and yet at the same time am someone who believes in allowing people to feel the consequences. My friend is the only one who has fully cooperated not only with me but also the deputy. This other guy is 100% hidden. Won't even speak to the deputy. We are scheduling a meet with the deputy to hear all info to see how to proceed.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

It doesn't sound like your friend is in any legal jeopardy, just the annoyance of going to court. If it were me, I'd push hard for the maximum criminal penalty.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

Criminal. Justice system provides the legal in the form of the judge and DA. 

Civil requires you to hire a lawyer unless you do it yourself in small claims (I wouldn't recommend self representation if he's already attorney'd up). Also, even though you can collect attorney fees in the case, the courts establish "reasonable attorney fees" and you have some out of pocket. Furthermore, even though you get a settlement, collections are a whole other deal and you'll often get stiffed. Meaning more cost finding and seizing accounts with court orders and collection agencies which take half of it. 

edit; Oh, and the criminal courts are a ton more speedy than civil courts which might take months before you get your day in court.

Sorry....


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

What does your insurance company say? I would have thought (hoped?) that once you file a police report, they would pay out and it would be on them to collect. 

C


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

Damn... another reason to go the criminal route. This sounds like some elaborate scam. Being able to nail this ring might save someone else down the line from also being taken like this. 

Also curious about the insurance side of it all.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

weightlifter said:


> You can't keep something stolen. Nonetheless 4 should be prosecutable.


I may be wrong, but there are instances when you can.

If the guy who has the bike now purchased it from someone in the business of selling bikes (let's say he's a registered dealer, maybe not a huge lot guy but even a backyard guy), then his expectation that he was making a legal purchase is reasonable. He made a "good faith" purchase. The seller would could be charged with conversion of property. If, however, the buyer purchased the bike from someone NOT in the business of selling bikes, he has less of a "good faith" argument.

Your mileage may vary depending on your state.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

PBear said:


> What does your insurance company say? I would have thought (hoped?) that once you file a police report, they would pay out and it would be on them to collect.
> 
> C


Called them a couple of hours ago, waiting to hear back... wouldn't surprise me if they settle with us and pursue criminal charges from there.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Insurance co advised us to sign arrest warrants since it will lead to bike recovery. So warrants will be signed today.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Ok... Got a laugh at least out of this situation... Guy#4 sold our bike to a former cop who also is pressing charges against guy#4.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Blossom Leigh said:


> Ok... Got a laugh at least out of this situation... Guy#4 sold our bike to a former cop who also is pressing charges against guy#4.


Indeed, Theft By Deception, and considering the amount, and in my state, would be a Class III Felony.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Correct. And in my state carries 2 to 20 years jail time, plus penalties and restitution.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Blossom Leigh said:


> Two guys come by claiming the bike was sold to them by us,


Apologies if I missed this. What is the connection of these two guys to you? --As in how did they know of the bike's existence and location in the first place?


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

ocotillo said:


> Apologies if I missed this. What is the connection of these two guys to you? --As in how did they know of the bike's existence and location in the first place?


Never knew guy#4

Friend was keeping the bike in exchange for first shot at buying it. His story is two guys came to his shop saying we sold it to them. My friend believed we sold it out from under him and was too mad to call and let them walk with the bike.

How they knew where it was is the mystery.

Guy #4 is a former insurance adjuster and works for the state, so he knows the ropes.

Burden is on him to prove we gave him permission to have the bike for storage and repairs, that ended up on the abandobed vehicle title, which he titled it in his wifes name before he sold it to the former cop.


He would have fabricate that info because it doesnt exist.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Blossom Leigh said:


> His story is two guys came to his shop saying we sold it to them.
> 
> How they knew where it was is the mystery.


This is a good friend?


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

No, a friend of one of my past renters.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Blossom Leigh said:


> No, a friend of one of my past renters.


Well if he's not actually a friend, then I would suspect that he probably had/has some connection to the two mystery guys. (Provided they even exist.)


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

ocotillo said:


> Well if he's not actually a friend, then I would suspect that he probably had/has some connection to the two mystery guys. (Provided they even exist.)


Correct. Deputy says he has enough evidence on both of them. 

There behavior has been total opposite. Friend has stayed engaged, hasn't hidden. Guy#4 has hidden from the cops and lawyered up fast. I'm hoping friend is found innocent.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Blossom Leigh said:


> Never knew guy#4
> 
> Friend was keeping the bike in exchange for first shot at buying it. His story is two guys came to his shop saying we sold it to them. My friend believed we sold it out from under him and was too mad to call and let them walk with the bike.
> 
> How they knew where it was is the mystery.


When a story doesn't make sense, it means someone is lying. Seriously. I don't believe this guy at all.


How did these two guys know it was at his shop?
How did these two guys know enough about you to fake a bill of sale?
 A bill of sale has a VIN number, so did your friend let them copy down a VIN so that they can make up a fake bill of sale?
Why would he release the bike if there wasn't also a title signed over to them from you?
Your friend allegedly believed that you sold the bike from under him, yet he never even contacts you to complain or even verify that these documents are real? Seriously?

Sorry, but that's not a normal reaction at all. If I was keeping a friend's bike, saving up the money for it, and then it is allegedly sold out from under me, I would immediately call you, and ask you if these documents are real in order to confirm it, and if you confirmed the documents are real, then ask you why you sold it to these guys when you knew I wanted to buy it.

The story smells very, very fishy. Just because he hasn't lawyered up doesn't mean he's not guilty. Many guilty parties don't lawyer up.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

lordmayhem said:


> When a story doesn't make sense, it means someone is lying. Seriously. I don't believe this guy at all.
> 
> The story smells very, very fishy. Just because he hasn't lawyered up doesn't mean he's not guilty. Many guilty parties don't lawyer up.


I'm afraid I have to agree with this, Blossom. As soon as I read your friend's explanation of the two guys coming to the shop and taking the bike, I immediately thought the same thing as lordmayhem.

The story just doesn't add up. I can't imagine anyone just handing over something as expensive as a motorcycle because someone showed up and told them to. Especially someone who was supposed to be storing it safely for you, and also wanted to buy it.

I hope I'm wrong


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Me too. I've had all the same thoughts, but, his story as never changed. In contrast, right off the bat there were gaps in guy#4 story. 

With cells VIN's are easy to photograph. This shop got a lot of traffic of shady characters. With groups if bikers hanging around this shop, anything is possible.

Not calling doesnt surprise me with his anger issues. But, it also will not surprise me if in his anger issues he sold the bike out from under us.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

I can't wait to see how this all turns out... it's kind of like an episode of MacGyver.

:rofl:

(Although I'm sure it's no fun for you being in the middle of it. )


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Lol... There is no telling...

I'm doing ok.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-mU-YSk32I


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Good luck.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks....

My friend blew up my phone a little while ago... makes me cringe because my gut tells me he is innocent.

The other warrant gets set in motion tomorrow for the guy#4.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

The city police with guy#4 refuse to charge him, citing no crime has been committed. Talk about frustrating since we feel he is the main culprit. It is so difficult to prove he received the bike in bad faith, that anyone can drop a vehicle off at a mechanics shop no matter who it is titled to, get work done and the original owners are SOL even if it got there by theft. Spoke to an attorney yesterday and he laid out a scenario by which our friend could have let the bike go in good faith and the guy#4 could have received it in good faith thus "no crime." Yet my H and I are left without our asset. Attorney said if guy#4's attorney is offering to settle in lieu of criminal charges to settle with lump sum. If that doesn't pan out to hit our insurance company and to call him since he sues them all the time. Yet we can also pursue in civil court. Not sure at this point if small claims court is even an option, but talk about a cluster. This is one for sure.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Thumbscrews would get some results.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Our case is definitely opening up the reality that there are gaps in Alabama law regarding abandoned vehicle title transfer laws. 

Other states from research I've done are WAY tighter.


----------

